# Digitrex dsc-1300 1.3mp camera 98 driver



## kingmatt (Jan 14, 2003)

I've bought the above camera, which is wonderful, Except that I can't get agreement between win98 and the camera that it is a mass storage device. 
Consequently the pictures can't be moved between the camera and the comp easily. Have read and reread the instructions lots of times. I've got programs that I can download the pictures from the camera onto the comp, but not as a mass stroage device. It works through the usb port. 
The digitrex site has a driver file that is 114meg big. Has anyone found a better win98 driver file? This camera is marketed under several names. 
If anything would make me get winxp this would  
Hope someone can help, thanks
Matt


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

That's a big driver file and there doesn't seem to be much else out there for it either. 
I'll download it and unzip it too see what's in there, hopefully it contains all the drivers for all the versions of everything it could possibly need - meaning, the bit you actually want can maybe be separated to a much smaller file.
It'll take about 20 mins though if you're stiil awake down there


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Well this is what's in it. The dx files are directx set up files - don't know if you'd need them. I can't read the data (cab) files though, winzip won't open them. 
I'll post the contents of the driver files incase someone else can help with them though. 144mb seems a lot to need .


----------



## kingmatt (Jan 14, 2003)

Contacted the distributer and recieved an updated cd from them with some of the driver files on it. But unable to seperate from an instalion of another program. Still needed the supplied disk to get the original driver files to marry to the new files. 
Seems like win98 doesnt do the new digital usb stuff easily. Found mention of conflict with twain and drivers, consequently still not up and running properly, but useable.
Thanks for your offer of help Moby
Final word, Irfan view was the only program that managed to see the camera easily out of several programs that should have been able too.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I looked at www.driverguide.com. There is a smaller driver, but I am not 100% it is for the right camera. I did a simple search and put DSC-1300 as the search string and driver type to digital camera. Take a look...


----------



## bboy (Aug 6, 2004)

hi there im in need of a driver marked dsc-1300 for my camrea 
and i want to know if some one could send me the driver for that thankyou  [email protected]


----------



## Dubeescoot (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello I found ur forum doing a search for software for this camera, i have tried the digitrex website but the drivers page doesnt work properley, has any got windows xp drivers for a dsc 1300 or know where i can download them from 

Cheers

Justin


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Just a quick butt in guys.

There are a few threads for the same issue here.

I don't know the camera in question. I am assuming that it uses a card of some sort, being SD, CF or whatever.

Perhaps in the short term at least, why not grab a card reader ($10-$15) and use that to download the shots. You will find it a lot faster than the camera, it will come with the drivers CD, and it comes in handy for transferring data from computer to computer.


----------



## ratbag_359 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi these are the drivers from the supplied disk for all windows versions for the digitrex dsc-1300 USB camera. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/22696586/Digitrex_dsc-1300_Digital_Camera.rar
Good luck from joshua.


----------

